# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  I Give MySelf Away

## ViSIoN

*I Give MySelf Away*

*how much i give myself away 
and never look to come back
coz i knw its u where i belong
lost in ur thoughts lost in ur visions
i sometimes wake myself to life
but when life in itself is a sweet dream
who wud want to sleep

im making this ground to put my feet
coz i cant keep flying higher
no i dont wana fall i dont wana drown
but in love i still give myself away
fearing sometimes eased sometimes
i question my destiny sometimes
living on hope feeding on desires
i carry on to breathe sometimes

when every thought is you 
every imagination is you
i want to stay numb, i want to stay put
pls dont move me from this sweet spot
coz i dont knw if il get it anymore
so pls take me before i lose it all
i wana give it to u the best i can
never leave a doubt of the love i have
just keep giving it more
reaching higher than i cud ever soar !

so here i breathe in ur arms again
reachin for those stars again
living another day to see u smile
living another day ..for another day.
take me away take it away
all i have just take it away
leave me nothing that i can call my own
love , life , dreams i wana give it all
now that i have u i wana lose it all !*

----------


## heman

a nice post.thanks

----------


## ViSIoN

welcome and thanks...bro

----------


## glimmering_candle

wow nice! :Big Grin:

----------


## raj7522

goooooooooooooood

----------


## ilovesunny

really very nice

----------


## Tulip

sighs...sweet romantics...
v nice sharing

----------


## william

fghfhfdhhhg

----------

